# VH1's Supergroup debuts tonight!



## Shannon (May 21, 2006)

Who's watching it tonight?

Ted Nugent
Scott Ian
Sebastian Bach
Jason Bonham
Evan Seinfeld


----------



## Shannon (May 21, 2006)

http://www.vh1.com/shows/dyn/supergroup/series.jhtml


----------



## Regor (May 21, 2006)

I'm all over it like Michael Jackson on underaged boys...


....


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 21, 2006)

I wish I had VH1


----------



## David (May 21, 2006)

I like how Scott Ian is the only one who just chills the fuck out. I haven't seen one preview where he's throwing any bullshit.


----------



## Shannon (May 21, 2006)

From what I've read, Scott and Sebastian consider this a dream come true to play in a band with The Nuge. Evan seems to be the nemesis to Nuge's persona.


----------



## Dive-Baum (May 22, 2006)

Is that the new Rockstar? I know a chick who tried out for it and got a call back...I can't believe I missed it!!!!!!


----------



## David (May 22, 2006)

I'm watchin it... and so far... my prediction was right... everyone bitches but Scott Ian.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 22, 2006)

See, Scott Ian doesnt bitch, cause he was the only person on there who was in Anthrax. And we know how Anthrax owns. 
BTW, that bass player guy reminds me, lookwise of Paul Di'Anno now days. And the dude from Suicidal Tendencies... lol. URBAN. 
I actually wanted to watch this, but i dont got cable..


----------



## Ken (May 22, 2006)

You didn't miss much. Actually, I'm surprised I even watched it. Nugent is a prick. It's been 20 years since I met him, and I still never want to see him again.


----------



## Vegetta (May 27, 2006)

I dont really consider Even Seinfield a "Superstar" 

I mean - biohazard suxxoroz


its prolly coz hes a sleazy porn merchant,,,


----------

